
Ask HN: What news/journalism/publications do you pay for? - bgrohman
I&#x27;ve seen reports of increasing subscriptions to publications such as the New York Times since the US presidential election in November. I also know that there are many people who do not like the typical ad-supported monetization approaches that are so common with many online publications.<p>I&#x27;m curious to know what publications HN users are actively paying for.
======
DrScump
The Wall St. Journal online. I wait until I get a special offer (always a
substantial discount, generally "first 3/6 months really cheap, then continue
at retail" things), cancel just before full price kicks in, rinse and repeat.
I'm a bad man.

------
bradac56
0

